# Rocky Fork and Paint Creek



## OneMoBass (Mar 21, 2021)

Anyone been out yet, wondering what water temp and lake levels were at Rocky and Paint. Looking to take my Ranger out for some bass.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

PAint Creek is muddy and still at winter pool. Rocky fork is more clear and in mid 40s to 50 in shallows


----------



## OneMoBass (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

How is the water at Rocky Fork looking? Talking about doing a road trip Friday.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Rocky Fork is clear, Paint creek is coming up to summer pool and stained


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Looking to rent a boat down at either location next weekend. Looks like the pontoons were moved over to Rocky, anything else available in the area?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

not that i know of.



5Cent said:


> Looking to rent a boat down at either location next weekend. Looks like the pontoons were moved over to Rocky, anything else available in the area?


----------



## Kayakerpat (Apr 28, 2021)

OneMoBass said:


> Anyone been out yet, wondering what water temp and lake levels were at Rocky and Paint. Looking to take my Ranger out for some bass.


I kayaked down Rocky Fork Creek yesterday, April 27th, 2021. We saw absolutely no one. Beautiful day, warm clear water, very shallow. First of all, let me say I know nothing about fish, but I was intrigued by the variety that I did see. I just got polarized prescription glasses and I saw about a hundred fish in detail. One mixed school of fish had more than 50 members (I counted them). What was unusual were most of the fish I saw yesterday were either very large - two feet in length- or darter sized, except for the large group which was very mixed in size. One fish, swimming alone, looked white and had four peach colored thick fins sticking out of the lower part of its body. The fish looked like he could walk on them. The large school of fish and what I think was a Muskie after looking through photos in the Stream Fishes of Ohio field guide (ODNR)and the internet were downstream from the 3 sisters group of rocks (before Rocky Fork turns into Paint Creek). After kayaking here every year for the last twenty years (at least), I have never seen Rocky Fork so shallow or clear during the spring. Hopefully, the rains predicted for the next few days will replenish the creek. For wildflower lovers, the bluebells, columbine, ragwort, poppies, violets, redbuds, and dogwoods are still in bloom, the tiger swallowtails are puddling, and the commas are out and about. We also saw a muskrat, a mink, a deer, blue winged teal (about 10 and we’ve never seen them here before), wood ducks, mallards, a great blue heron, prothonotary warblers, and an endless number of other birds.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great day !
That is one of the most scenic flows in S/W Ohio, we're fortunate to have a beautiful stream like that so close by.
Enjoy !


----------

